# Трабл с rivatv (Мда, сорри, но что-то мне везет)

## ManJak

Ну блин, годик задался.

На ноуте, встало все не жужжа, а тут, одни приколы =(

Может кто сталкивался?

Детальней там:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76739

Меня смущает: ACCESS DENIED с ROOT-привилегиями

```

# emerge rivatv

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-tv/rivatv-0.8.2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) rivatv-0.8.2.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking rivatv-0.8.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/rivatv-0.8.2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man

--infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc

--localstatedir=/var/lib

Checking for configured kernel headers... found [/lib/modules/2.4.28/build]

Checking for linux kernel >= 2.4.0... yes [2.4.28]

Checking for kernel build system... found

Checking for kernel configuration... found

Checking for CONFIG_MODVERSIONS... no

Checking for CONFIG_PCI... yes [y]

Checking for CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV... yes [m]

Checking for CONFIG_PROC_FS... yes [y]

Checking for CONFIG_I2C... yes [m]

Checking for CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT... yes [m]

Creating Makefile... done

Checking your current setup for incompatibilities...

Checking for /proc... yes

Checking for framebuffer... no

Checking for SMP... no

No problems found.

To build RivaTV type `make'.  For cleaning up type `make clean`.

make -C /lib/modules/2.4.28/build SUBDIRS=`pwd`/bttv modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.28'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -o

scripts/split-includescripts/split-include.c

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/src/linux-2.4.28/scripts/split-include

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.4.28/scripts/split-include

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld:

cannot open output file scripts/split-include: Permission denied

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/src/linux-2.4.28/scripts/split-include

make[1]: *** [scripts/split-include] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.28'

make: [all-kbuild] Error 2 (ignored)

make -C /lib/modules/2.4.28/build SUBDIRS=`pwd`/src EXTRA_CFLAGS=-I`pwd`/bttv

modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.28'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -o

scripts/split-includescripts/split-include.c

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/src/linux-2.4.28/scripts/split-include

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.4.28/scripts/split-include

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld:

cannot open output file scripts/split-include: Permission denied

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/src/linux-2.4.28/scripts/split-include

make[1]: *** [scripts/split-include] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.28'

make: *** [all-kbuild] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-tv/rivatv-0.8.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 20, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-media-tv_-_rivatv-0.8.2-4670.log"

unlink:    /usr/src/linux-2.4.28/scripts/split-include

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.4.28/scripts/split-include

unlink:    /usr/src/linux-2.4.28/scripts/split-include

unlink:    /usr/src/linux-2.4.28/scripts/split-include

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.4.28/scripts/split-include

unlink:    /usr/src/linux-2.4.28/scripts/split-include

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

Access denied может быть и срут привилегиями ))

Посмотри разрешения для того каталога.

Сдается мне, ты что-то перемутил с безопасностью, и у тебя все сыпется.

Или ты по-обычному ставил?

----------

## ManJak

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

> Access denied может быть и срут привилегиями ))
> 
> Посмотри разрешения для того каталога.
> 
> Сдается мне, ты что-то перемутил с безопасностью, и у тебя все сыпется.
> ...

 

Ставил как обычно!

emerge rivatv

Только-что собрал/пересобрал:

traceroute/mplayer

без глюков!!!

может еще что собрать/пересобрать для теста?

Или, где еще порыть?

$ ls -l /usr/src/linux-2.4.28/scripts/split-include

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10594 Jan  2 05:15 /usr/src/linux-2.4.28/scripts/split-include

$ ls -l /usr/src/linux-2.4.28

...

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root    4096 Jan  5 19:20 scripts

$ ls -l /usr/src/

...

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   12 Jan  2 05:20 linux -> linux-2.4.28

drwxr-xr-x  15 root root 4096 Jan  5 11:56 linux-2.4.28

$ ls -l /usr

...

drwxr-xr-x    3 root root   4096 Jan  2 05:20 src

$ ls -l /

...

drwxr-xr-x  17 root   root  4096 Jan  3 06:51 usr

$ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

## Use last Hermes

media-libs/hermes ~x86

## Use last cedega

app-emulation/cedega ~x86

## For SynCE-KDE

app-pda/synce ~x86

app-pda/synce-serial ~x86

app-pda/synce-dccm ~x86

app-pda/synce-trayicon ~x86

app-pda/synce-gnomevfs ~x86

app-pda/synce-kde ~x86

app-pda/synce-software-manager ~x86

app-arch/unshield ~x86

app-pda/synce-rra ~x86

app-pda/synce-libsynce ~x86

app-pda/synce-librapi2 ~x86

app-pda/dynamite ~x86

app-pda/orange ~x86

$ cat /etc/portage/package.use

sys-libs/glibc userlocales

media-sound/alsa-driver -pdaudio

package.mask(unmask) -  пустые

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

Я имел в виду, ставил всю систему. Никаких SELinux'ов или подобных утилит не ставил?

----------

## ManJak

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

> Я имел в виду, ставил всю систему. Никаких SELinux'ов или подобных утилит не ставил?

 

То-то и оно, что нет!

Такое ощущение, что emerge стоит в песочнице!!!

Но я, ничего СПЕЦИАЛЬНО не ставил!

Тем более не собирал ЕГО в sandbox-е!!!

Думаю, что решит траблу:

FEATURES="... -sandbox -userspace ..."

но, у других-то собирается и с ними!

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76597

т.е., там баг, но девелоперы не говорят, что надо вырубать это.

Вот, все, что стоит:

$ qpkg -I

app-admin/fam *

app-admin/logrotate *

app-admin/syslog-ng *

app-admin/usbview *

app-arch/bzip2 *

app-arch/cabextract *

app-arch/cpio *

app-arch/gzip *

app-arch/ncompress *

app-arch/rpm2targz *

app-arch/tar *

app-arch/unrar *

app-arch/unshield *

app-arch/unzip *

app-arch/zip *

app-cdr/cdrtools *

app-crypt/gnupg *

app-crypt/gpgme *

app-crypt/hashalot *

app-crypt/opencdk *

app-crypt/qca-tls *

app-dicts/aspell-en *

app-doc/doxygen *

app-editors/nano *

app-editors/vim *

app-editors/vim-core *

app-emulation/cedega *

app-misc/mc *

app-office/openoffice-bin *

app-pda/dynamite *

app-pda/orange *

app-pda/synce *

app-pda/synce-dccm *

app-pda/synce-gnomevfs *

app-pda/synce-kde *

app-pda/synce-librapi2 *

app-pda/synce-libsynce *

app-pda/synce-rra *

app-pda/synce-serial *

app-pda/synce-software-manager *

app-pda/synce-trayicon *

app-portage/gentoolkit *

app-shells/bash *

app-shells/sash *

app-shells/tcsh *

app-text/acroread *

app-text/aspell *

app-text/build-docbook-catalog *

app-text/dictd *

app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets *

app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd *

app-text/docbook-sgml-utils *

app-text/docbook-xml-dtd *

app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd *

app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets *

app-text/enchant *

app-text/ghostscript *

app-text/gnome-spell *

app-text/openjade *

app-text/opensp *

app-text/pdf2html *

app-text/sablotron *

app-text/scrollkeeper *

app-text/sgml-common *

app-text/tree *

app-text/xpdf *

dev-cpp/gtkmm *

dev-cpp/libglademm *

dev-cpp/libxmlpp *

dev-games/clanlib *

dev-games/hawknl *

dev-java/blackdown-jdk *

dev-java/blackdown-jre *

dev-java/java-config *

dev-java/java-sdk-docs *

dev-java/sun-jdk *

dev-lang/lua *

dev-lang/nasm *

dev-lang/perl *

dev-lang/python *

dev-lang/swig *

dev-lang/tcl *

dev-lang/tk *

dev-libs/atk *

dev-libs/check *

dev-libs/dietlibc *

dev-libs/expat *

dev-libs/fribidi *

dev-libs/glib *

dev-libs/libcroco *

dev-libs/libgcrypt *

dev-libs/libgpg-error *

dev-libs/libIDL *

dev-libs/libmimedir *

dev-libs/libol *

dev-libs/libpcre *

dev-libs/libsigc++ *

dev-libs/libunicode *

dev-libs/libusb *

dev-libs/libxml *

dev-libs/libxml2 *

dev-libs/libxslt *

dev-libs/newt *

dev-libs/nspr *

dev-libs/nss *

dev-libs/openssl *

dev-libs/popt *

dev-libs/xplc *

dev-perl/CORBA-ORBit *

dev-perl/DB_File *

dev-perl/digest-base *

dev-perl/Digest-HMAC *

dev-perl/Digest-MD5 *

dev-perl/Digest-SHA1 *

dev-perl/Error *

dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker *

dev-perl/HTML-Parser *

dev-perl/HTML-Tagset *

dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL *

dev-perl/MIME-Base64 *

dev-perl/Net-DNS *

dev-perl/Net-SSLeay *

dev-perl/perl-tk *

dev-perl/PodParser *

dev-perl/SGMLSpm *

dev-perl/Unicode-Map8 *

dev-perl/Unicode-String *

dev-perl/XML-Parser *

dev-python/orbit-python *

dev-python/pygtk *

dev-python/pyopengl *

dev-python/pyorbit *

dev-python/python-fchksum *

dev-util/ctags *

dev-util/dialog *

dev-util/indent *

dev-util/intltool *

dev-util/pkgconfig *

dev-util/tmake *

games-arcade/rocksndiamonds *

games-arcade/tuxracer *

games-board/hexxagon *

games-fps/americas-army *

games-fps/doom3 *

games-fps/quake3 *

games-misc/xpenguins *

games-puzzle/pingus *

games-puzzle/xbomb *

games-strategy/freeciv *

games-strategy/tornado *

gnome-base/gail *

gnome-base/gconf *

gnome-base/gnome-keyring *

gnome-base/gnome-libs *

gnome-base/gnome-mime-data *

gnome-base/gnome-vfs *

gnome-base/libbonobo *

gnome-base/libbonoboui *

gnome-base/libglade *

gnome-base/libgnome *

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas *

gnome-base/libgnomeprint *

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui *

gnome-base/libgnomeui *

gnome-base/libgtop *

gnome-base/orbit *

gnome-extra/gal *

gnome-extra/libgtkhtml *

gnome-extra/yelp *

kde-base/kde *

kde-base/kdeaccessibility *

kde-base/kdeaddons *

kde-base/kdeadmin *

kde-base/kdeartwork *

kde-base/kdebase *

kde-base/kdeedu *

kde-base/kde-env *

kde-base/kdegames *

kde-base/kdegraphics *

kde-base/kdelibs *

kde-base/kdemultimedia *

kde-base/kdenetwork *

kde-base/kdepim *

kde-base/kdetoys *

kde-base/kdeutils *

kde-base/kdewebdev *

mail-filter/spamassassin *

mail-mta/ssmtp *

media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std *

media-gfx/gimp *

media-gfx/graphviz *

media-gfx/imagemagick *

media-gfx/sane-backends *

media-gfx/sane-frontends *

media-gfx/xloadimage *

media-libs/aalib *

media-libs/aldumb *

media-libs/allegro *

media-libs/alsa-lib *

media-libs/alsa-oss *

media-libs/audiofile *

media-libs/divx4linux *

media-libs/dumb *

media-libs/faad2 *

media-libs/flac *

media-libs/fontconfig *

media-libs/freetype *

media-libs/gdk-pixbuf *

media-libs/giflib *

media-libs/glut *

media-libs/hermes *

media-libs/id3lib *

media-libs/imlib *

media-libs/jpeg *

media-libs/jpeg-mmx *

media-libs/lcms *

media-libs/libao *

media-libs/libart_lgpl *

media-libs/libdv *

media-libs/libexif *

media-libs/libid3tag *

media-libs/libmad *

media-libs/libmikmod *

media-libs/libmng *

media-libs/libogg *

media-libs/libpng *

media-libs/libsdl *

media-libs/libungif *

media-libs/libvorbis *

media-libs/musicbrainz *

media-libs/sdl-image *

media-libs/sdl-mixer *

media-libs/sdl-net *

media-libs/smpeg *

media-libs/svgalib *

media-libs/t1lib *

media-libs/taglib *

media-libs/tiff *

media-libs/tunepimp *

media-libs/win32codecs *

media-libs/xvid *

media-sound/alsa-driver *

media-sound/alsa-headers *

media-sound/alsa-utils *

media-sound/esound *

media-sound/lame *

media-sound/vorbis-tools *

media-sound/xmms *

media-video/mpeg2vidcodec *

media-video/mplayer *

media-video/nvidia-glx *

media-video/nvidia-kernel *

media-video/nvidia-settings *

net-analyzer/iptraf *

net-analyzer/net-snmp *

net-analyzer/tcpdump *

net-analyzer/traceroute *

net-dialup/minicom *

net-dialup/ppp *

net-dialup/qtwvdialer *

net-dialup/wvdial *

net-dns/libidn *

net-firewall/iptables *

net-fs/samba *

net-ftp/ftp *

net-ftp/ftpd *

net-im/sim *

net-libs/gnutls *

net-libs/libpcap *

net-libs/libsoup *

net-libs/wvstreams *

net-mail/mailbase *

net-misc/bridge-utils *

net-misc/curl *

net-misc/dhcpcd *

net-misc/e100 *

net-misc/grdesktop *

net-misc/host *

net-misc/iputils *

net-misc/lrzsz *

net-misc/netkit-talk *

net-misc/netkit-tftp *

net-misc/ntp *

net-misc/openssh *

net-misc/rdesktop *

net-misc/rsync *

net-misc/taylor-uucp *

net-misc/telnet-bsd *

net-misc/wget *

net-nds/portmap *

net-print/cups *

net-print/foomatic *

net-print/foomatic-db *

net-print/foomatic-db-engine *

net-print/foomatic-filters *

net-print/libgnomecups *

net-www/lynx *

net-www/mozilla-bin *

net-www/mozilla-launcher *

net-www/netscape-flash *

sys-apps/acl *

sys-apps/acpid *

sys-apps/anacron *

sys-apps/attr *

sys-apps/baselayout *

sys-apps/coldplug *

sys-apps/coreutils *

sys-apps/cronbase *

sys-apps/debianutils *

sys-apps/diffutils *

sys-apps/ed *

sys-apps/eject *

sys-apps/file *

sys-apps/findutils *

sys-apps/gawk *

sys-apps/grep *

sys-apps/groff *

sys-apps/hdparm *

sys-apps/help2man *

sys-apps/hotplug *

sys-apps/hotplug-base *

sys-apps/htop *

sys-apps/i2c *

sys-apps/kbd *

sys-apps/kudzu *

sys-apps/less *

sys-apps/lm-sensors *

sys-apps/lsof *

sys-apps/man *

sys-apps/man-pages *

sys-apps/miscfiles *

sys-apps/module-init-tools *

sys-apps/net-tools *

sys-apps/pam-login *

sys-apps/pciutils *

sys-apps/portage *

sys-apps/procps *

sys-apps/psmisc *

sys-apps/sed *

sys-apps/setserial *

sys-apps/shadow *

sys-apps/slocate *

sys-apps/tcp-wrappers *

sys-apps/texinfo *

sys-apps/usbutils *

sys-apps/utempter *

sys-apps/util-linux *

sys-apps/vixie-cron *

sys-apps/which *

sys-apps/xinetd *

sys-boot/grub *

sys-devel/autoconf *

sys-devel/automake *

sys-devel/bc *

sys-devel/bin86 *

sys-devel/binutils *

sys-devel/bison *

sys-devel/flex *

sys-devel/gcc *

sys-devel/gcc-config *

sys-devel/gettext *

sys-devel/gnuconfig *

sys-devel/libperl *

sys-devel/libtool *

sys-devel/m4 *

sys-devel/make *

sys-devel/patch *

sys-fs/devfsd *

sys-fs/e2fsprogs *

sys-kernel/linux-headers *

sys-kernel/vanilla-sources *

sys-libs/cracklib *

sys-libs/db *

sys-libs/gdbm *

sys-libs/glibc *

sys-libs/gpm *

sys-libs/libcap *

sys-libs/lib-compat *

sys-libs/libieee1284 *

sys-libs/lrmi *

sys-libs/ncurses *

sys-libs/pam *

sys-libs/pwdb *

sys-libs/readline *

sys-libs/slang *

sys-libs/zlib *

x11-base/opengl-update *

x11-base/xorg-x11 *

x11-libs/fltk *

x11-libs/gtk+ *

x11-libs/gtkglarea *

x11-libs/libdockapp *

x11-libs/openmotif *

x11-libs/pango *

x11-libs/qt *

x11-libs/xosd *

x11-misc/shared-mime-info *

x11-misc/ttmkfdir *

x11-misc/xautolock *

x11-misc/xxkb *

x11-terms/xterm *

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme *

x11-themes/gnome-themes *

x11-themes/gtk-engines *

x11-themes/gtk-engines-metal *

x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme *

x11-themes/mplayer-skins *

----------

## ManJak

Это странно, но после сборки версии media-tv/rivatv-0.8.5, которая собралась без ошибок!!!

```

# emerge -v rivatv

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-tv/rivatv-0.8.5 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) rivatv-0.8.5.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking rivatv-0.8.5.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/rivatv-0.8.5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib

Checking for configured kernel headers... found [/lib/modules/2.4.28/build]

Checking for linux kernel >= 2.4.0... yes [2.4.28]

Using bttv sources in... bttv-2.4

Checking for kernel build system... found

Checking for kernel configuration... found

Checking for CONFIG_MODVERSIONS... no

Checking for CONFIG_PCI... yes [y]

Checking for CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV... yes [m]

Checking for CONFIG_PROC_FS... yes [y]

Checking for CONFIG_I2C... yes [m]

Checking for CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT... yes [m]

Checking for CONFIG_MODULES... yes [y]

Checking for kernel dependencies... found

Checking for RedHat or Mandrake kernel... no

Checking whether AGP code should be included... no

Checking whether software conversion code should be included... no

Creating Makefile... done

Checking your current setup for incompatibilities...

Checking for /proc... yes

Checking for kernel gcc... tail: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since thiswill be removed in the future

3.3.4

Checking for framebuffer... none

Checking for SMP... no

No problems found.

To build RivaTV type `make'.  For cleaning up type `make clean`.

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.28'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

....

# modules-update

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers/media/video/rivatv.o

```

НО!

Удалила рна его как-то странно!!!

И после этого, СТАЛА СОБИРАТЬСЯ ВЕРСИЯ, которая не собиралась до этого!

Но, С ТЕМ-ЖЕ РЕЗУЛЬТАТОМ!!!!!

```

# emerge unmerge rivatv

 media-tv/rivatv

    selected: 0.8.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging media-tv/rivatv-0.8.2...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/rivatv-0.8.2/README.gz

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers/media/video/vpx32xx.o

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers/media/video/tw98.o

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers/media/video/tvmixer.o

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers/media/video/tvaudio.o

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers/media/video/tuner.o

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7113h.o

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7111a.o

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7108e.o

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers/media/video/rivatv.o

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers/media/video

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers/media

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.4.28

<<<        dir /usr/share/doc/rivatv-0.8.2

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /lib/modules

--- !empty dir /lib

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

root@manjakws:/home/kolyan]# modules-update

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers/media/video/rivatv.o

# rm /lib/modules/2.4.28/kernel/drivers/media/video/rivatv.o

# modules-update

#              

```

 ЭТО ПРОСТО ФАНТАСТИКА КАКАЯ-ТО!!! 

----------

## ManJak

В общем, решение нашлось, засунул данный проект в RedHat за 5 минут (просто обалдеть связка по-сути таже: vanilla-kernel с kernel.org +nvidia-driver +rivatv и работает с пол-тыка), т.к. даже дистростроители в полном недоумении, учитывая отсутствие предложений в багзилле.

Руками тоже не собирается,

Самое лучшее достижение, это  Unresolved symbol =(

т.о. => что rivatv можно даже не пытаться здесь использовать =(

Жаль, дистр в целом понравился =(

На linux.org.ru тоже ничего не смогли придумать.

Я, если честно, тоже нефига не понял, ща на другом компемучаюсь, чтоб понять что за бред и сравниваю все

Кстати, кто знает (после всех исследований, стремно точило завалить), что будет, если поставить оввициальный драйвер NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run, а поставленный с портов - снести нафиг?

Тем-более, что самое интересное, что в портах лежит только 6611, который не должен работать с rivatv, но с ним и не должно и компилироваться, а тут-то компилируется => драйвер доработан под Дженту!

----------

## blauwers@gentoo.org

Hey guys, would you mind trying with rivatv-0.8.5-r2 and should it get unresolved depmod symbols please recompile the kernel then rivatv.

Needing to remove the module manually is probably due to CONFIG_PROTECT.

Let us know how it goes...

----------

## ManJak

 *blauwers@gentoo.org wrote:*   

> Hey guys, would you mind trying with rivatv-0.8.5-r2 and should it get unresolved depmod symbols please recompile the kernel then rivatv.
> 
> Needing to remove the module manually is probably due to CONFIG_PROTECT.
> 
> Let us know how it goes...

 

Thank you, very match, I try that immediately, but I've question:

Can rivatv have trouble with media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 or in Gentoo portage tree is patched version for this nvidia drivers (or, may be,  self drivers is patched)?

----------

